# Fursuit Help - Fur detail ?



## Dexfur11 (Dec 19, 2011)

how do you add different fur patterns like in this picture 
http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs22/f/2007/356/b/3/Wolf_Link_fursuit_by_Fatkraken.jpg 

-Do you add the colored fur on top ? 

Thanks for helping a newb like me lol  

Ta Furies  colour


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Dec 19, 2011)

You sew the pieces together with that example. You actually cut the fur in to several pieces and sew it together like a puzzle.


----------



## Dexfur11 (Dec 19, 2011)

ohh so like, when you cut up the tape that you use as a stencil, you cut different parts so it makes the pattern ?


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Dec 19, 2011)

For complex shapes on the head of your suit:
 You create two paper stencils and cut out their pieces. You tape the stencil pieces to the back of the fur in both colors. You then cut those shapes out of the fur. Do this repeatedly until you have all the shapes you need in the colors you want them to be, discard those that are in the other color of fur. You then sew the pieces together that you want in the places that they are supposed to be, like a puzzle.

IE: With your example the symbol on the forehead contains five individual shapes in white, and one extra shape in navy. The suiter cut out each individual shape in both colors of fur (one to make a hole in the fur and the other to fill that hole with the color fur they wanted) (ie:Two eyebrow dot shapes, the key shape, the center dot shape, the box on the nose, and the blue circle inside the key shape) They then sewed them together to the rest of the pattern. 

Note: You are not sewing them on top of the other fur. You are cutting the shapes out of the fur and sewing the new pieces of different colored fur in the original color's place.


----------



## Dexfur11 (Dec 19, 2011)

Grae Sparrowkin said:


> For complex shapes on the head of your suit:
> You create two paper stencils and cut out their pieces. You tape the stencil pieces to the back of the fur in both colors. You then cut those shapes out of the fur. Do this repeatedly until you have all the shapes you need in the colors you want them to be, discard those that are in the other color of fur. You then sew the pieces together that you want in the places that they are supposed to be, like a puzzle.
> 
> IE: With your example the symbol on the forehead contains five individual shapes in white, and one extra shape in navy. The suiter cut out each individual shape in both colors of fur (one to make a hole in the fur and the other to fill that hole with the color fur they wanted) (ie:Two eyebrow dot shapes, the key shape, the center dot shape, the box on the nose, and the blue circle inside the key shape) They then sewed them together to the rest of the pattern.
> ...



Ohhhhh thanks so much, 

So its best to mark were you want the markings on the paper stencil ? Cut em out in the shapes then cut the fur then stick it on and the colored parts when you sat sew it on do you mean to the mask or the other color fur ? 

Thanks so much


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Dec 19, 2011)

Grae Sparrowkin said:


> Note: You are not sewing them on top of the other fur. You are cutting the shapes out of the fur and sewing the new pieces of different colored fur in the original color's place.



You have 2 options here: Sew it to the other fur then stretch that over the mask and glue it or just glue it to the mask itself. 


I would recommend you get on youtube and look up a few "furring" tutorials. Beetlecat has one here that will help you.


----------



## Dexfur11 (Dec 19, 2011)

Ohh right i get it now, thanks ever so much, 

Fellow Furies are so nice  

Ta,


----------

